# 4 Baby tiels and 1 infertile egg



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

All the babies have hatched as of today. My problem is there is an infertile egg still in the nest box, what do I do with this egg? We candled all the eggs and watched them grow so I know what a fertile egg looks like. 5th egg is clear but it does have a floating dark spot. Just wondering if I should leave it there or take it out?
~Paula


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would leave it in. Could the dark spot be a baby inside?


----------



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

I dont think so it hasnt changed in over a week. I think I'm going to leave it for a couple more days.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I would wait a few more day also, just to be sure.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree a few more days would not hurt


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I usually leave dud eggs for a week after all the eggs were meant to hatch.  Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you all for helping me out. I'm going to leave the egg in for another week. I will let you all know if anything changes!
~Paula


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

PaulaLPN said:


> Thank you all for helping me out. I'm going to leave the egg in for another week. I will let you all know if anything changes!
> ~Paula


Good luck keep us posted


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck! Either way you have four beautiful chicks now!


----------

